# Mozart Hindi Esplanade



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you heard this song 'kann es auch liebe sein' by falco johannes holzel and accompanied by woman singer desiree nosbusch....





So i thought as wolfgang amadeus mozart must have been so much familiar with veronabay bombay indian music that he must have liked it.
I imagined then mozart conducting a special symphony along with falco symphony musicians with ladies choir background support and vocal singers as johannes holzel for male voice. And desiree nosbusch for female voice. They might sing their own middle-high pitch singing style. While musicians with violins, big voilas, piano, trumpet, glockenspiel, drums, horn bassoons and guitar as usual. With accordian/harmonium and tabla as accompanion. To make the perfect classical byzantium tunes of....in slow rhythm...

Imagine mozart standing with his conducting stick and monarch clothes addressing the musicians. And now you might think how could johannes holzel and desiree nosbusch could ever speak hindi. They might have grammatical errors but johannes holzel might exemplify hindi as he sings german in middle-high pitch vocals so to sound as a good melody! While singing female vocals desiree nosbusch might have to somewhat alter her voice in raga movement scale to pitch the perfect emotions as this song is mainly based on female voice more! She might face difficulty singing. But johannes holzel male vocals might sound perfect emotions for as german love song(even i won't be able to copy his singing technique)! Shunning down to lower scale.
Now this musical opera then now is only possible if the musicians play well charismatically to charm the atmosphere! I know it would be very easy for falco symphony musicians to grasp the music as it slow rhythm violas, violins, bavarian flute!!! Most musicians would seem in amazement as this is a cool quiet romantic number! If the musicians can produce correct sound waves the opera house could reveberate with byzantine theme in the air! Sweet! In reality it could be a failure but in my mind its always success!

And mozart is still conducting....






horn bassoons and big violas start...with accordian and drums...
Sah sa dha ma pa.... sah sa dha ma pa...
Female choir in the background...!
Some tones also sound pa ga ni sa....
sa ni sa dha ma sa dh ma pa, pa dh ni sa...
Sah sa dha ma pa....

small violins quick movement and violas giving slow rhythm

--FEMALE--desiree nosbusch
Chura Liya Hai Tumne Jo Dil Ko
Nazar Nahin Churaana Sanam
Badalke Meri Tum Zindagaani | sah ni sa....
Kahin Badal Na Jaana Sanam
Oh, Le Liya Dil, Oh Haai Mera Dil
Haai Dil Lekar Mujhko Na Behlaana | sa ni sa 
Chura Liya Hai Tumne Jo Dil Ko | si ni sa
Nazar Nahin Churaana Sanam
Badalke Meri Tum Zindagaani | ni si dha
Kahin Badal Na Jaana Sanam
ni si sa ni si sa
Bahaar Banke Aaoon Kabhi Tumhaari Duniya Mein
Guzar Na Jaaye Yeh Din Kahin Isi Tamanna Mein - 2 | sa ma pa
Tum Mere Ho, Ho Tum Mere Ho
Aaj Tum Itna Vaada Karte Jaana
Chura Liya
Chura Liya Hai Tumne Jo Dil Ko | sah ni sa
Nazar Nahin Churaana Sanam
Badalke Meri Tum Zindagaani | si ni sa
Kahin Badal Na Jaana Sanam

sah ni sa dha ma sa, sa dh ma, pa dhi ni sa
accordian - sah ni sa
bavarian flute in end of lines!

Mozart on harpsichord and piano in tandem giving tune accompaniment!

--MALE-- johannes holzel
Ho, Sajaaoonga Lutkar Bhi Tere Badan Ki Daali Ko
Lahoo Jigar Ka Doonga Haseen Labon Ki Laali Ko
Sajaaoonga Lutkar Bhi Tere Badan Ki Daali Ko
Lahoo Jigar Ka Doonga Haseen Labon Ki Laali Ko
Hai Vafa Kya Is Jahaan Mein
Ek Din Dikhla Doonga Main Deewana
Chura Liya
Chura Liya Hai Tumne Jo Dil Ko
Nazar Nahin Churaana Sanam
Badalke Meri Tum Zindagaani
Kahin Badal Na Jaana Sanam
Le Liya Dil, Haai Mera Dil
Haai Dil Lekar Mujhko Na Behlaana
Chura Liya Hai Tumne Jo Dil Ko
Nazar Nahin Churaana Sanam

--Female-- Desiree nosbusch
Kiya jo tumne wada toh ise nibhana tum
pukaru jo mein tumko toh kahin na jana ghum! (2)
Tum Mere Ho, Ho Tum Mere Ho
Aaj Tum Itna Vaada Karte Jaana
Chura Liya
Chura Liya Hai Tumne Jo Dil Ko
Nazar Nahin Churaana Sanam
Badalke Meri Tum Zindagaani
Kahin Badal Na Jaana Sanam

The sad version is the old original version....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe he went to India on his honeymoon.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Why'd he have to pick on Mozart? There's a billion composers - and some probably have actually been to Bombay beach or wherever - but no, Wolfie it is.

So not only is Mozart pitted in threads against a) Beethoven, b) Modernism and c) Mozzarella cheese, but he also has to fight against Falco in a Bombay opium den, or something.

Here's some Wolfie to soothe your aching forehead!

(Oh why did I have to pick music from the movie _Amadeus_? :devil: )


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Here in this thread i am not pitting Mozart against anything! I mentioned falco not as a musician but as a soprano tenor singer. So as to give all the credit to Mozart alone. But i read how he could have been only imagined of as depicted in amadeus movie(perhaps fictional). Whereas the portraits doesn't tell the nature of Herr Mozart! As you say that a person of 800 a.d. might have been of different mindset of old times and would perhaps disregard modern day musicians!
Or you might be telling me to compare the music i say hindi with mozart real music symphonies thinking if i am talking drivel! But i really think its theme based is similar to mozart old music! Why would i lie! I know various music but i am very specific.
A violin for example when played the tunes being the same sounds different when played by different persons. Like a chinese plays it differently, a british hong kong plays something else, a britisher plays his, a carnatic indian plays its own and irish plays something unknown!
So might be that 2% of indian bollywood music might be based on Mozart lines cause of its little known small influence! Just a guess!


free upload


take screen shot


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no!! Not this again...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

The characters which the film actors/actresses play the part they represent in amadeus movie doesn't mean that they are similar to the actual person. As antonio salieri might be a totally different personality in looks as well as in nature! But i am spooked and baffled as the old salieri representation in movie is very similar or was he a different person!


screen shot capture

I remember going into the past into the 800 a.d. Byzantine times, i had very much difficulty in seeing where was salieri. I thought if i were to go in that time i had to meet the real Mozart as well! But i only saw mozart's shadow his back towards the opera. He was infact considerably a very small man in height! (here i am not tallying with the movie, but i am saying real thoughts) I didn't even recall seeing count orsini rosenberg and kappelmeister bonno. I only remember meeting emperor joseph of byzantine clearly! Perhaps Mozart, count orsini rosenberg and kappelmeister bonno had left their time to some other phase of time! When i searched for mozart i only found the dark writings of his music thesis signed under his name!


screenshot software for windows


upload a picture

Looking at various oil paintings of herr mozart it seems imagining if he were to suffer from short interval hysteria. If i were of mozart lineage and i were to laugh like him then i were very natural. Then to think of a englishman as in these portrait to laugh then it seems like mad fits of mind! Now looking at these portraits of herr mozart it doesn't seem that a gentleman like him would had laughed such hysterically!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I know this may be controversial, but I just want to say for the record that I think that
- a person in real life
- a person played by someone in a movie
- a person seen by Bellbottom in a dream
are three different things.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

What if the maker of the amadeus movie the script writer was also a psychic and must have also a person who too remembered his past life as a identity in byzantine times 800 a.d.! So then how did he perfectly knew that though the portraits presented a different picture of the mozart, salieri and others identities,...but in the past he had the perfect picture in his mind with which he can tally compare with!!! I myself remember well of the byzantine times but the faces maybe different not as in mozart amadeus movie but the picturization is so accurately done! A bit snobish but still i think some scenes are perfected!

What do you think of my music ? I like music a lot and have a natural tendency towards it. I haven't taken neither any musical vocal nor instrument training! At this late age after so many years i buyed a casio as i was busy doing studies, so it was my least bit last ditch efforts to do something in music. There upon i was so engrossed in mozart as well. So please tell me honestly if i am a true person of herr mozart lineage, then does my natural casio piano music sounds like 800 a.d. times byzantium tunes like as if mozart himself playing the harpsichord?







screen capture windows 7


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

here's a little known fact: mozzarella cheese was indeed brought to Italy by Mozart in the 1770s. It became unexpectedly popular and it almost convinced Mozart Sr. to start a cheese business in Milan.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

deggial said:


> here's a little known fact: mozzarella cheese was indeed brought to Italy by Mozart in the 1770s. It became unexpectedly popular and it almost convinced Mozart Sr. to start a cheese business in Milan.


Milan, Bombay? Or Milan, Byzantine Headquarters, 800BC?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

all we know thus far is that they did introduce it to Italy; the original source of mozzarella (and its original name) is still shrouded in the mists of history (although some historians tend to lean towards the Milan, Byzantine Headquarters possibility - via Crete, hence Mozart's interest in the Idomeneo story). But moz- is an Indo-European root for the word mosquito, pronounced mozkta in ancient Urdu. It might have referred to the Mozarts' diminutive size.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

deggial said:


> all we known thus far is that they did introduce it to Italy; the original source of mozzarella (and its original name) is still shrouded in the mists of history (although some historians tend to lean towards the Milan, Byzantine Headquarters possibility - via Crete, hence Mozart's interest in the Idomeneo story). But moz- is an Indo-European root for the word mosquito, pronounced mozkta in ancient Urdu. It might have referred to the Mozarts' diminutive size.


:lol: I nearly choked


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ choking is sadly of the hazards associated with mozzarella ingestion  another one is constipation.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

deggial said:


> ^ choking is sadly of the hazards associated with mozzarella ingestion  another one is constipation.


Excellent recipe for relieving constipation http://www.greektastes.com/fig-sweets-sikomagides-byzantine-recipe/


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

:lol: that sounds delicious (or, as the Byzantines might have said, νοστιμότατος*!)

*if we are to trust google translate...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't if to laugh or to cry! Or should i laugh on myself only! If i ask myself who were my ancestors then i am myself confused! As to what should i think! 
As you tell me about milan italy, i listened to this tune...




A picture comes to my mind as i had travelled to a village city. There was very partial light as if city was under darkness. I took the stairs as there was this tower like old times building! Life seemed so boring at those times, but people knew what each other had their part to do! There when i went up i looked out of the window it was like a oil painting with many village people moving! Just then a attendant came and told me that music work was to be done! So then i went to another room where there i played the same music with other musicians! So was it milan city?
As i read that capital of byzantine was constantinapole (istanbul in turkey)!!! Confusing!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

bellbottom said:


> I don't if to laugh or to cry! Or should i laugh on myself only! If i ask myself who were my ancestors then i am myself confused! As to what should i think!
> As you tell me about milan italy, i listened to this tune...
> 
> 
> ...


Confusing, I agree totally.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

deggial said:


> :lol: that sounds delicious (or, as the Byzantines might have said, νοστιμότατος*!)
> 
> *if we are to trust google translate...


I think you'll find that the Byzantines spoke English with an American accent.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

what if this movie is in itself jeering the audience, there was no snow in milan. My health was alright, i had my hair done alright and there was not much richness!






Is salieri some ghostly guy or what who deals in with the dark world?

I don't remember anything about what where is constantinopole, but i would like to imagine how serene would have been veronabay bombay when this music was played! How serene and magnificient for generations to come! Funny sad that in modern times since 1800 a.d. no one lives here! Or did the heirarchies even left their time too? And i am living in the past which is infact empty!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

bellbottom said:


> what if this movie is in itself jeering the audience, where was no snow in milan. My health was alright, i had my hair done alright and there was not much richness!


Bellbottom, will you let me in on your secret, please?

*Are you Tom Hulce?! *


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

You know me i am just a simple man.
I read into my own mind memories and thought who might you all be?
And i saw another boring world, with all lies on tv, internet, newspapers! Some of you were fair blue eyed people living across at various unknown places. The women were more boring and unattractive. Some of you had houses just beside highways you could hear speeding cars buses after hours! Some of you lived on whiskeys i guess. There were many glasses kept in the kitchen. Many of you didn't had a music instrument at home! Madness! Like as if i was petrified and dejected!
I might be wrong some of you might say that many were rich! But i saw many returning home from days work with gloom on their face and still pretending to be happy!
But when i asked many people moving on the streets - isn't in this house lives a musician? 
And they denied, some never knew what music was!

So my guess was that the same people then somehow gathered themselves and went to some opera to play their music? No?

I remember once in my dreams i had gone to some place to play Mozart's music with other notable musicians who were playing it since ages! It was a smaller room like as if itself a magic with other four to five musicians...





When i started playing many musicians beside me stopped like something irked them! But they still continued till the end! Then suddenly many of them stopped, face distorted and had so much anger frustration in themselves much worser than mine! I didn't heard what they were shouting at me! But i thought they were airing anger speaking in hindi like byzantine! But then were they angry for they were playing mozart music for so many years or what was the reason!!!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

bellbottom said:


> You know me i am just a simple man.
> I read into my own mind memories and thought who might you all be?
> And i saw another boring world, with all lies on tv, internet, newspapers! Some of you were fair blue eyed people living across at various unknown places. The women were more boring and unattractive. Some of you had houses just beside highways you could hear speeding cars buses after hours! Some of you lived on whiskeys i guess. There were many glasses kept in the kitchen. Many of you didn't had a music instrument at home!


Some of us still do - and don't!

But are you saying you're Mozart? Is this your thesis?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I would have to find more proofs in this life to see if i am really mozart reincarnation or not! Otherwise people would throng being mozart and leave me place of salieri! I would look for any time portals if they occur to see in the past taking risks of spooks if i am mozart or not! If the Byzantine time 800 a.d. community which has left us into a different time continuum does favor me or not?

The amadeus movie i feel it should be looked as mute...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Of all the amadeus film scenes i like this scene a lot of herr mozart funeral and morgue cremation! Nowdays old movies depictions are not made perfectly and in modern age we see all action packed entertainment films. Even MGM classic movies never produced such perfection scenes!






Here you can hear the lacrimosa solfege very easily sa, dha , pa dhi ni sa, sa dha pa sa ni sa , si na dhi ni pa sa, saaaaa!
Very touchy scene as many of herr mozart family members and even salieri shows up at the funeral to pay homage and show grief. But it seems that in those times 800 a.d. so many years ago 'umbrella' was invented perfectly for rain! 
What if it seems that herr mozart young son had strife with his dad, so instead of grief he is infact spitting at the funeral.
When i compare the people of that time with the present day musicians what if the present day people are much calmer than earlier times!
What if the young son herr mozart and the generations next to come were infact filled with all hatred against herr mozart and even his music? And the coming generations some 10 to 20 percentage were in favour of herr mozart music! And the rest knowingly unknowingly were singing amadeus praises and remembrance since centuries!!?

Herr spirit in sanctity!


software screenshot

I also like this scene a lot as if i had already seen it!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

image upload software

Anyway looking at these old oil paintings of herr mozart i came to know how i looked, otherwise all these years i never knew and no one told me how i looked!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

You're a handsome guy!

By the way, that picture looks nothing like Mozart...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just as the violin is not played in veronabay bombay in modern day, so i don't have any byzantine english dresses of old times. The dress i wear might be of istanbul byzantine times! And i don't make looks why its not my fault its the oil paintings creator who made them in 800 a.d. just like as i am!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

photos upload


greenshot

Herr Mozart's father and mother are too quiet good looking like of some aristocracy!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Bellbottom,

What do you think the connection is between Mozart and the movie _Amadeus_?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Why would herr mozart tell you about himself after so many centuries, so it was salieri's telltale expressing who amadeus is in that movie!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Just so you are aware, regarding the Amadeus bit, Mozart's name was *Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart*

Meaning Jehovah has been gracious, golden mouth, running wolf, loving of god Mozart (off the top of me noggin) the theo philus (god loving) changed over time from the Greek to the Latin and became known as Ama Deus (loving god).

Mozart occasionally called himself Amadeo or Amadè but only used Amadeus in a mocking way, he occasionally signed of as WAM.

So fundustintinnabulum what hast thou have to say on this.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

This name significance dates back to much earlier times than 800 a.d. byzantine empire! As the movie itself suggests that it discerns to a society which were the earliest known white christians who came together from various countries to form byzantium. The biblical name of mozart amadeus is Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart ...which is just a written baptized name! Johannes means perhaps beautifull, chrystomus means perhaps pertaining to christ thomas, wolfgangus is a lament name, theophilus means he comes from our well being and lastly mozart perhaps meaning one who is in expert in something!
And as herr mozart used to reside in byzantine empire spain-portugal hindi english 800 a.d. veronabay bombay so back in those times they used to devote themselves to mostly god, so they chanted amadeus meaning devo the god!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

The movie was a great fiction - so why not this stuff too? :devil:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

bellbottom said:


> This name significance dates back to much earlier times than 800 a.d. byzantine empire! As the movie itself suggests that it discerns to a society which were the earliest known white christians who came together from various countries to form byzantium. The biblical name of mozart amadeus is Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart ...which is just a written baptized name! Johannes means perhaps beautifull, chrystomus means perhaps pertaining to christ thomas, wolfgangus is a lament name, theophilus means he comes from our well being and lastly mozart perhaps meaning one who is in expert in something!
> And as herr mozart used to reside in byzantine empire spain-portugal hindi english 800 a.d. veronabay bombay so back in those times they used to devote themselves to mostly god, so they chanted amadeus meaning devo the god!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Sarbhī manuṣyōn̐ kō gaurav aur adhikārōn̐ kē māmalē mēn̐ janmajāt svatantratā aur samānatā prāpt hai. Unhēn̐ buddhi aur antarātmā kī dēn prāpt hai aur paraspar unēn̐ bhāīcārē kē bhāv sē bartāv karanā cāhiyē.

I must abide by the above.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Why amadeus movie considered as a fiction, when its a story of mozart's life real happenings!
Some scenes are notable as the funeral of mozart scene in which salieri seems perhaps somewhat unhappy as if like a close relative of herr mozart! The same person perhaps of old age then tries derile herr mozart and even praises his music! Salieri character when as a noble is played as a pale stubborn person with little apprehension though said to have been a opera conductor musician composer himself! But the older self of salieri brash attitude doesn't matches his young-middle age days! But might be this depiction must have been written by salieri or other close by himself the accounts of their lives after their deaths in 900 a.d.!!!
The day before herr mozart died of illness when salieri's deliberate measures to pull strings to make mozart write of the death mass requiem is also seems of stupidity! And at the same time the arrival of constanza mozart's wife and her young son...scene is also awkward! So perhaps salieri already knew of mozart's death time had came and wanted him to conclude his work in peaceful times! So its left then to the spectators view what he can make out of the movie depiction! So might be that it shows mozart's mind towards his music liking!

Then another notable thing i liked about this movie, that perhaps its a deliberate measure by the script writer or maybe the movie amadeus director the portrayal of their private sexual lives of byzantine christian society! On one side salieri laments ridicules herr mozart to be a sexual perverse with women and then describes himself(salieri) as a chastity seeker who would not have anything sexual with a woman! So the movie amadeus presents to the audience both sides of a coin. But then herr mozart at his death seems very fine!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

bellbottom said:


> Why amadeus movie considered as a fiction...might be this depiction must have been written by salieri or other close by himself the accounts of their lives after their deaths in 900 a.d.!!!


Um-_kayyy!_ 

But if you really want to start learning about Mozart - none of this alt-universe, Hindi-trippy, reincarnated mushroom stuff - then maybe you should purchase this, then let us know how it squares with the _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_.

And _Amadeus_...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

It must have been re-re-... re-printed and re-re-....re-edited version of 1100 a.d.(first published) sought to confuse the reader still!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

As i feel that i am herr mozart reincarnated and this amadeus movie infact teaches many virtues too about byzantine times! So of all the women in this time of the world, is there too a constanza who is just mine somewhere but somehow we could never meet in time in this life?


free image hosting


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

bellbottom said:


> So of all the women in this time of the world, is there too a constanza who is just mine somewhere but somehow we could never meet in time in this life?


I think she may have seen you first and legged it...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh i was just joking i am just a coincidence, others might not have reincarnated!
I might had met constanze on a rainy day.
But i didn't recall i only remember meeting an extremely white woman just as described in amadeus movie as catharina the slav prussian singer singing in hindi english! But i can't remember when i conducted her in a opera!






sa sa ni ni sa 
sa sa pa dha ni sa
sa sa sah ni saaaaa
dh pa ni sa...
oh meghdhooot
meri awaz mein bohol
laye ho koi mere liye
la rahe ho mere liye
ankhri thi woh raat
mein dekh rahi thi teri raah
phir kabhi ajnabi
judai prem
tum par marti hai...
touch me
break me
kill me
atlas should have said my name!

sa ni dhi sa
sa pa dh ni sa
ni dhi pa dh ni sa
so se sab milke discotheque

harry potter joya thing/peace
hatho se peetho se

haleh lujeya speaketh your name!

Bazaar se thodi chini layi

are bohot enjoy kiya

it says drink tea in a saucer than a cup!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, the obvious question here is why was Constanze singing about Harry Potter? After all, she was a muggle. Then it struck me, of course! Muggle here meaning Mughal. Meaning the Mughal Empire which ruled over Byzantine 900 A.D. Venezuela in which lived Salieri. Who was of course a Slytherin. As an aside we must note that Remus Lupin was of course a werewolf, and a pack of werewolves could also be called a wolf gang. This is Mozart's clever way of referring to the magical world secretly in a way that can only be spotted by alert modern-day readers. Possibly JK Rowling also travelled to Byzantine 900 A.D. England.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Crudblud said:


>


good insertion, hehe.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Well, the obvious question here is why was Constanze singing about Harry Potter? After all, she was a muggle. Then it struck me, of course! Muggle here meaning Mughal. Meaning the Mughal Empire which ruled over Byzantine 900 A.D. Venezuela in which lived Salieri. Who was of course a Slytherin. As an aside we must note that Remus Lupin was of course a werewolf, and a pack of werewolves could also be called a wolf gang. This is Mozart's clever way of referring to the magical world secretly in a way that can only be spotted by alert modern-day readers. Possibly JK Rowling also travelled to Byzantine 900 A.D. England.


You get it wrong i said constanze weber was not singing the turkish opera but was sang by an attractive woman named czaryna katharina cavalieri of slav prussia. 
Muggle meaning those families who don't know magic! Not mughals as i remember that muslims lived away from byzantine villages. But somehow as they were nomads back in 600 a.d. times so the byzantine empire emperor joseph 2 and his courtiers also his people sometimes to spend time and for entertainment change they sorted to turkish versions combined operas of english hindi! So as depicted in this movie white byzantine empire and its people used to like english hindi were very happy when they heard it and throng towards the stage!
Venezuela and its neighbouring countries do have old christianity but they never were under byzantine empire or influence! Maybe salieri might had travelled to south america by ocean sea ship route and to even south indian provinces! The byzantine empire is perhaps of very very white races who called themselves Roman settled in veronabay bombay! In my view the predecessors of byzantine empire of 800 a.d. now seem to have altered looks not perfectly matching like their ancestors would had been! Even constanze weber seems like of orthodox christian representation which is not seen in modern world! The south americans are white looking but not as white as byzantium empire!
Salieri's looks in oil paintings is like a white nobleman and doesn't seem like of werewolf!
The christian biblical name baptizm in 600 a.d. might be refering to different methodolody and heirarchy names sect of those times! Now in modern world of 1700 a.d. the christianities across the world now refer to modern name sets unlike of the past names like of mozart and salieri!
So the term wolfgangus might be a lamented name given by local indian marathi villagers living in veronabay bombay to new born mozart in 800 a.d. when they already knew it as a testament and local church accepted it!
As for magic there might had been in byzantine times, as the name harry potter in turkish opera suggests that this might had been prevalent famous wizardry of north europeans tale! So j.k. rowling might too have been having inculcated knowledge about harry potter tales which she then wrote in her own words to be read by the modern generations!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

What about this opera...of byzantine times 800 a.d. would had been depiction? Mozart's music is once again very nice isn't it?






What if the movie represents a different picture of mozart's life! If i go to the opera of mozart in modern day i would myself chuckle to the thought that i am going to my own opera! 
Then if this life time constraint are itself a mockery! As the past mozart and his byzantine have already moved into another time frame! Now i could have gone back to 800 a.d. to mozart times! But what if the others are also people of the present only who somehow for me travelled back to act by taking places. And what if the real life of herr mozart was of scorn and pain even at his death! With his life full of deceit delt to him by others and sadness pity?
And in books and amadeus movie herr mozart is depicted as a happy guy in contrast!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Fundustintinnabulum!

I don't know what else to do now but laugh.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Bix said:


> Fundustintinnabulum!
> 
> I don't know what else to do now but laugh.


It's riveting, isn't it?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Speaking of werewolfs i thought about gorgoyles. What could have been the world look like in byzantine era 800 a.d.? What if in that time when i changed my gaze from sideways i could sense some wizardry happening like as if it was an virtual world creation! What if the palace scene where the emperor joseph 2 meets with his courtiers in that salieri infact appears in the scene from nowhere and must have walked on forepedal like a black colored rabbit to come into the picture in the time frame constraint? 





What if this present day world too works on a clock work basis like 'watching resident evil' movies where outside the purdah of the byzantine there is a wierd circus going on upside down where people from all walks of life doing gravity defying nuissances and all sorts of eye popping mischievousness! Like as if this world is stage theatre play with all lies but still working on doing their parts! With friends talking at back the same one met as well wishers! And moving like hounds evil spirits at night!

In an archies comic issue of year 1990s i had read an advertisement saying that americans should exercise literacy campaign as its illiteracy was almost 60% with many of its people not able to speak, write nor read even primary english! Then in byzantine movie amadeus of 800 a.d. the literacy could have been just 5 % all over the world! What if things have never changed still and are still the same? Anpadh gawar angutha chap. So the spectators don't care to understand what music nor the lyrics or what! They just try to feel the sense of it they like? So what is literacy then? There was a time in india when in 1970s the illiteracy was 70%. So now everyone gets 99% in studies! But the world is still the same right just as in the byzantine times 800 a.d. with all the illiterate people moving here and there each and everyday!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay, so this is now the thread! Salieri on rabbit forepedal, werewolves and Mozart in 8th century Byzantine - as well as 21st century, being Bellbottom!

We.

Need.

No.

More.

Threads...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

In the play "Die Entfuhrung Aus Dem Serail" the role of Konstanza is played by katarina cavalieri in Mozart's opera. But constanze weber came into herr mozart life after this play was made or before? Or is again a coincidence?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Er, was it karma?


----------



## EllenBurgess (May 30, 2013)

wonderful quotes these are really an awesome one for us to share, i like it most


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Mozart's music theme on harpsichord much similar to the hindi version i had discussed on which this thread was started!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

You might be knowing about legendary musician nusrat fateh ali khan, in his famous song he uses solfege'....




As in history its written that byzantine empire 800 a.d. capital was constantinople, present day istanbul in turkey. So i think that herr mozart might be knowing about islamic music. But in my view as i studied herr mozart's music there seems to be no co-relation between the two forms of music i.e. islamic classical and herr mozart music. So herr mozart's music is altogether different his own kind english variant!


----------

